# What discipline?



## LoveXMyXHorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello everyone what riding discipline would you think my mare Dolly would look
Best as? Here are a few pics I would love to know everyone’s opinions.
Sorry these pictures aren’t the best.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

She looks like a great all around pony. I would try hunter/jumper, trail riding, and I bet she would be good at gymkhana. It all depends on if she likes to do it, that's the main idea. Because if she doesn't enjoy what she's doing she isn't going to pour her heart into it.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

what a cutie! Hard to say what discipline she'd be good for unless we see her move. What do you want to use her for? I say try that and if she doesn't like it move on to something else!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

From the pictures. I would say huntseat or just english riding. No saddleseat, you would never do very well, since this horse is a stock horse. I'd have to see a video of you riding her to say for sure.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I would say english pleasure and/or jumping. She is cute =]


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Not dressage.

Like the other posters, I agree with that it's hard to tell unless we see her move.. Although, it depends on what you want to do and what she likes/excels at. Not looks.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe she would be good at eventing! She has a stocky leg confo, which will help on the XC if I'm correct! Just do what you both like!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think she could do dressage just fine at the lower levels. 
Maybe jumping?


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i d say english


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Most horses can do anything in the lower levels.

I suggest lower level dressage to get a solid base... then I say she would look terribly cute in jumper get up.

Impossible to tell without seeing her move though.


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm going to be one of the only ones to say this on here but she looks like an AWESOME gaming horse. Of course, here I go bringing western into the picture. lol I don't know much about English, so I don't know what she would be good at there, but to me she looks like she would be a great little gaming mare. Maybe barrels, or poles, or even keyhole! With her stocky little build she would make a beautiful western horse. She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I can acctually see her as a gaming pony too!


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

She is very pretty. English pleasure.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She looks like she'd be a nice English horse. I'd definitely try some jumping with her, & hunter shows  *as you guys improve of course*.  But 'ya never know, she may be good at Western riding- it all depends! Keep an open-mind.


----------



## LacyLove (Feb 12, 2009)

she looks like a hunter/jumper and would look like a good pole bender too =]


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Most horses can do anything in the lower levels.
> 
> I suggest lower level dressage to get a solid base... then I say she would look terribly cute in jumper get up.
> 
> Impossible to tell without seeing her move though.



I agree 100% with this post. Any horse could benefit from a good healthy dose of dressage.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

hunter/jumper


----------

